

Spotify expands free streaming music service - demartini
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/11/5199700/spotify-expands-free-streaming-on-tablets

======
demartini
While [http://html5.grooveshark.com/](http://html5.grooveshark.com/) has been
live for free for all platforms for about a year already.

